# ag tyre dressing, Endurance gel OR megs Hot shine?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

just wondering what you guys experience of these 3 tyre dressings are like?i want to see which is most popular.

ag tyre dressing
megures endurance gel
meguires hot shine spray

so if you guys have used any of these, please comment on how you found them . currently i got the ag one but used once and didnt use it properly.i just want to know which i could try next out of these 3


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Im not 100% happy with the megs endurance gel but thats me :thumb:


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes (Apr 23, 2009)

AG is crap IMO

best I've used is http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_170539_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweeden said:


> AG is crap IMO
> 
> best I've used is http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_170539_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


Funny that I used that today lol spray on leave for a bit then wipe not a bad finish IMO


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I too dont get along with the AG tyre dressing, I like the finish Swissvax pnue gives.


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

For me the hot shine is a bit better than AG tyre dressing but I got the megs endurance gel the other day to try just waiting for the rain to stop long enough to use it.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Used to use the AG stuff untill I came across the endurance gel. Choose the megs stuff everytime now


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

gargreen7 said:


> Used to use the AG stuff untill I came across the endurance gel. Choose the megs stuff everytime now


what difference have you found with the gel compared to the ag?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive currently got 4 differnt tyre dressing on, AG Instant Tyre Dressing, 3M Tyre Restorer, Zaino Z16 and some foam that was in a spray can Wynn I think. To be quite honest with you, if you clean the tyre properly with APC and dry it thoroughly there isnt a massive difference between them.

It also comes down to what kind of finish you like, high shine/satin etc, for my 3M Tyre Restorer leave a really nice finish, but I was also really surprised by the finish of the AG stuff :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Of those three it would be megs gel.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i only used the ag stuff once and didnt see much improvement to be honest,but i didnt clean the wheels before.i never have done but now reading on here that they need to be cleaned 1st, il try that and see if ag works better . if not i think il buy some of the endurance gel once iv ran out of ag.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

mr.t said:


> i only used the ag stuff once and didnt see much improvement to be honest,but i didnt clean the wheels before.i never have done but now reading on here that they need to be cleaned 1st, il try that and see if ag works better . if not i think il buy some of the endurance gel once iv ran out of ag.


APC and stiff ish brush does the trick :thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

kempe said:


> Im not 100% happy with the megs endurance gel but thats me :thumb:


Me nether, it doesn't have much endurance as far as I can see.

Try AG Foaming tyre dressing, last weeks.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the megs endurance gel. It doesn't look 'too' bling and lasts 2 - 3 weeks. But it goes a long way. Smells lovely too...or is that just me?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Z16, nuff said ..


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

megs gel everytime for me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Megs is the only tyre dressing i'll use. Nice and thick and if applied correctly you'll see no slinging and even if the high gloss shine doesn't last for weeks the "standard blackness" of the tyre will be there for a while.

It also lasts for ages, mines is nearly a year old and i've used it on exterior trim and everything!


----------

